# Benelli M2 shim question



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

I hope this makes sense for who ever reads it

When changing the shims in my M2 to fit me as a left handed shooter how do I read them, in order to match the locking plate? When putting the first shim in place I can Read the letter "B", and when putting the second shim in place i can see the letters "DX". So now for my question, Does this make the locking plate code B-DX? or is it read by the letters that are face down when in place?


----------

